# Nothing changes



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt TV head arrested on old convictions

Television channel chief and presenter Tawfiq Okasha, who is on trial for alleged incitement to murder Egypt's President Mohamed Morsi, was arrested on Sunday for former convictions passed in absentia, judicial sources said.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

"former convictions passed in absentia" so he was absent when he was convicted, I get that. What I dont get is that he has been present for an awful long time now, and he did not hide, he was on television all the time for quite some time? mnnn, it is one thing to break the law, it is another thing when the "law" only persues me when it suits them...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> "former convictions passed in absentia" so he was absent when he was convicted, I get that. What I dont get is that he has been present for an awful long time now, and he did not hide, he was on television all the time for quite some time? mnnn, it is one thing to break the law, it is another thing when the "law" only persues me when it suits them...






[email protected] confused.... you have been here long enough not to be x


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Apparently he was "coaxed" into going to the police station on Sunday morning for his own protection (he's been very vocal against MB et al), but his TV channel has been down for a while now. He was released on bail in the afternoon, pending trial


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

if it wasn't so tragic it would be laughable


----------

